
Simplicity - Why and how - icey
http://pmn.org/2010/06/14/simplicity-why-and-how.html
======
bad_user
I agree with the article, but it's not a general rule ... Facebook is a
clusterfuck of features, and it beats Twitter in popularity.

~~~
frossie
Yeah, I don't know many systems where I can genuinely say "these guys failed
because they provided too many features". It's more of a case that making it
_without_ a myriad of features _is_ possible.

What attracted my attention was this:

 _If any of your users have to stop and ask for help, you’ve done something
wrong. Nobody ever wants to have to contact support._

I have found it a great advantage to work at a small shop, where developing
and support is shared amongst the same people. The Nth time a user has the
same query or hits the same problem, you know this is something you really
have to sort out.

------
emehrkay
I could build hackernews tonight, after work, if I wanted to

------
JarekS
Important to remember - "Things should be as simple as possible, but not
simpler" A. Einstein

